# Steelheadin' Gloves



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

What are the best for warmth and manueverability?

I've been using some wool ones that are great for warmth, but they snag easily...


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

get urself some thinsulate gloves that have the detatchable mittens that Velcro back. theyre amazing. you can get them at gander mtn


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with the gloves with removable fingers. I have a pair that are actually snowboarding driving gloves that are made of Gortex, but they are great for steel


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Gloves with steelheading ????? lol I buy the cheap dollar pair at meijers and use that on my left hand and my fishing hand always stays glove free. I've found even with fingerless you still have a hard time keeping your finger on your line and feeling anything.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Both my hands are my "fishing hand" and I just don't want frostbite...

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I use the flip back "glo-mits". Always wool, reason for this is because it will retain it's warming qualities even when wet.

Mitch


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

I have been using the cheap Dollar Store gloves for years. I've paid as little as 69 cent per pair. They are don't absorb water like wool. You just remove them and ring or shake out the water on put them back on. I always keep an extra pair or two with me. After you snag the fingers a few times, and you will, pitch it and grab another glove or pair.

They work good also for ice fishing, and inside mittens going to and from the Lake or Stream.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Now don't laugh too loud.

golf gloves.

I first started using them 20+ years ago when I owned a drift boat. Most golfers through them out. I keep my old ones.

Your laughing. I can sense it!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Bass Pro has several styles of a neoprene "Glacier" glove.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO

I have a pair of the thin $15 split finger style that work pretty well down to 30 degree or so weather for up to a couple hours, not all day by any means....to keep them dry without taking them off I just keep a piece of old towel on my belt to squeeze every so often to dry the fingers.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fingerless wool. Can get them wet and they still stay warm. Normally keep a backup pair in my vest if I am dipping my hands in the water too many times.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont have a pair yet, but everyone I know raves about the simms fleece gloves. Both the half finger or the fold over models.
http://www.flyfishusa.com/apparel/simms-gloves.html


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I bought a pair of orvis steelheader gloves from the outlet store in Birch Run when it was still open... I really like em. But its hard to beat fingerless wool and not the ones with thinsulate... just straight ragg wool

I see the steelheader gloves are on sale too....

http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=46HL&dir_id=758&group_id=2308&cat_id=8175&subcat_id=8123&feature_id=18&bhcp=1


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

sport72186 said:


> i dont have a pair yet, but everyone I know raves about the simms fleece gloves. Both the half finger or the fold over models.
> http://www.flyfishusa.com/apparel/simms-gloves.html


Gotta agree with that. I hate wearing gloves but have the Simms Windstoppers and love them. Just as warm as my old wool pair and less bulky.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Thanks fellas for the links and everything.

For this trip, I used some old woolies I cut the fingers off of, they worked OK, but my partner used Simms fingerless and loved them, so I may have to give them a closer look...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, being that I do 90% of my fishing out of my boat now, I carry almost all the above mentioned gloves...My favorite are my Wind River fingerless fleece gloves, which are warm and can be rung out for ultra quick drying, I have had them for 11 years now and they are still in great shape... I also have a pair of orange gloves that I use during hunting season especially on the lower MO. I also carry a pair of heavy fleece gloves for motoring up and down the river, and finally I have the cheap gas station gloves as backup...The only thing I don't have is a golf glove... and yes I was laughing Stryker lol :lol:


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

In addition to gore fingerless gloves I have the Simms fleece fingerless too. They are great also. 25$


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Now there are some great work gloves out made by Caiman etc. Snug fitting waterproof breathable gloves. Only problem is I haven't found any with a high enough cuff for my liking, but they are warm and dry.


----------



## deerhunt45 (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the golf glove idea :idea:


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Sure wish this thread started before Christmas. I would have added a few of these to my list. Now I have to buy them.


----------

